# Toro PowerliteE



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's an old machine, but it's worth doing a review on as I see several of them listed on Craig's List around where I live. In my area, which is N/W Illinois, they are listed for sale around the $175 to $225 range. I did see one for $75 recently, but the listing was deleted within a matter of hours, so if you find one that's in running condition for that price, better act fast. 

Anyway, for anybody looking to maybe buy a used one, I'll give you my take on the one I have.

First, I picked it up this summer at a church rummage sale. By the serial number, I was able to determine that it was manufactured in 1998. It was in outstanding shape and didn't look like it had been used much at all. There was a note attached to it that said that the electric start didn't work, but this didn't bother me as it still has the usual recoil start. The augers and scraper were in good shape as were all the metal and plastic parts that I could see.

Now, I am one to work on my own equipment, so this may not be for everyone, but once I had the time to look it over at home, I found that the starter was an easy fix, that I won't go into here.

Today we got our first snow of the season, and it was a doozy of a storm. We got several inches of heavy wet snow. We suffered a power outage, so the repaired electric start wasn't even an issue. At first the Powerlite was a bit reluctant to start. The last time I had started it was a bit more than an month ago, so it pays to start your equipment every now and then when not in use, and to keep fresh gas handy for them.

Once it did start, it warmed up quickly, and dove right into the snow on my sidewalk. I also cleared a part of the street in front of my home where my neighbor parks. I was impressed at how well its little three horse engine handled the wet snow that was at least 2 to 3 inches deep, and maybe deeper in other places. The Powerlite clears an 16" swath, and it threw the wet snow a good 6 to 8', plenty far enough that it wasn't having to again clear what it had already thrown off to the side. I should mention that I didn't have the deflector set as high as it would go either. 

It's a light weight machine, and was very easy to maneuver. The handle on the chute is not only there to change the chute's direction, but it can be used to pick the snow thrower up as well. Just be sure to stay clear of the auger as it does not have a lever on the handle to engage and disengage the auger.

Like I said, I was impressed with the Powerlite. It never seemed as if I was going to stall. The auger actually pulled it forward very well, so I never had to push it, all while clearing all the way down to the pavement.

I'm looking forward to using it in dry powdery snow. I should actually be hard to keep up with with light snow!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i use to set my powerlite on top of the pile at the eod and just go at it. glad you like your powerlite


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so did you get to use the powerlite today


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not today because I'm not home, but I sure could have used it where I am, just outside Lansing, MI!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Not today because I'm not home, but I sure could have used it where I am, just outside Lansing, MI!


 powerlites travel well. when i looked at the radar last nite lansing was up in the area the got hit pretty good


----------

